# Wasatch or Manti



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

If you had points to draw this tag this upcoming year, which unit would you hunt and why? Archery tackle. 

I am very familiar with wasatch and would be willing to put in the leg work. Just wondering upon elk numbers and bull size and opportunity for tagging out. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Love both these units!! I feel like pressure is worse on the Wasatch as far as competition with other hunters. But I think the caliber of bulls can be a little better on the Wasatch even with the pounding in recent years. Though there are great bulls on both units. I would probably say hunt whatever is closer to you that way you can scout as much as possible prior to the hunt.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have not hunted the manti but I do have friends that drew that archery tag this fall. They had great success and saw tons of bulls. But like any unit they had to do a lot of scouting to get a bull worthy of a LE tag. In the end they said that they will be back as soon as they can. I'm sure both are great units.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the Manti will become increasingly a little more difficult to draw and the Wasatch a little more easy as people jump ship from the Wasatch pool and start putting in for the Manti. I've always been a Manti guy, but I had a great experience on the Wasatch this year and was in bow range of good bulls almost every day. The biggest was around 360. I saw anywhere from 5 to 13 bulls most days. Pressure was non-existent where I was hunting. I never saw so much as a boot track. I still prefer the Manti, but getting a Wasatch expo tag wasn't a bad position to be in.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I am leaning towards the Snatch as I am very familiar with the unit. The age class is still way high for the 3 year average I am hope there are still a few bulls up there that will be pushing a 320 mark or higher... 

Manti I hear there are alot of elk behind every tree... thats why I was asking about which is a little better, but I guess it all comes down to personal preference! 
Thanks for helping guys!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

There is not elk behind every tree on the manti. To many cow tags are given out on the manti too


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I would hunt the unit you know best and could spend the most time on. I'd personally hint the Manti, because that's where I grew up hunting and I know the unit very well. I also spend time on the Wasatch but not as much. 

I typically see more elk on the Manti, but there are still some great Bulls wandering around the Wasatch.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

For the amount of points your talking,

I'd take Dutton, Fishlake, Nebo , or La Sal all over the Wasatch or Manti.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

What's nice is that you have reasonable expectations. I think that a nice mature 6 point bull in the 300"-330" is very doable on the Wasatch or Manti with an outside chance at something bigger. I hunted the Wasatch this year for bulls and cows and I had no problem finding lower 300" bulls. Maybe I'm just easy to please but to me, a 300"+ 6 point bull is an awesome trophy. 

The guys I worry about are the ones who come on with no knowledge and still have expectations to find a 370" bull. I'm not sure if that ever was reasonable.-----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> The guys I worry about are the ones who come on with no knowledge and still have expectations to find a 370" bull. I'm not sure if that ever was reasonable.-----SS


HA!
Thing is,
Those are the same guys that thing a 'true' 330 bull IS a 370.......;-)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Both last night and this morning we saw some REALLY nice bullsl..:!:..

Headed back out in an hour to look til dark......


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Goofy-

You would take a Nebo tag over the Wasatch or Manti? You must know that unit well because my perception is that the Nebo is a step down from both of those units.

Hawkeye


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Nebo tag was a step down from those two units for 5 or 6 years.

Not any more IMO. The nebo is rebounding nicely...

And yes , for 2016 I would take the nebo tag over those two for muzzy or rifle.
Archery though I would go Manti on top of the 3 mentioned units.


----------

